# 1830's home



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 3, 2005)

would be so neat to live a day in this time!







thanks for looking!


----------



## LizM (Oct 4, 2005)

No more than a day though!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 4, 2005)

Almost my thought, Liz.
I would have asked back "You REALLY would want to?"
But the photo is nice . You got some brilliant weather over there!!!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 4, 2005)

Ohh..cool house.  Is it yours?  Or did you just visit it?  Is that you in the picture?


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 5, 2005)

aww...great shot raymond...ya'll look great...and hey, if we are gonna live a day in time...after this one, lets go back to 1200's... i know i was supposed to find a knight in shinning armor.........alas..... 'tis without, i am....(ok, i sound like yoda there...sorry)


----------



## Chiller (Oct 6, 2005)

Great shot Raymond.  I would love to take that step back in time too.  I would love the peace and quiet, but I sure would miss my camera.


----------



## dalebe (Oct 6, 2005)

All you need are the costumes now raymond, cool shot!


----------



## *Bob* (Oct 7, 2005)

Ive always thought how cool it would be to take some of the things we take for granted back in time.
Just imagine what they would think of modern cars,computers,ipods!
Imagine showing a pioneering photographer a modern day digital SLR.
Now that would be fun.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 10, 2005)

Ya, I would go back, any time, so long as I had my Nikon, and my life was safe.. a week would be cool.. thanks everyone!


----------

